
Ask HN: Gmail alternative? gsuite vs. fastmail vs. kolabnow etc. - _uy6i
Ready to dump gmail and pay for email service. I&#x27;m willing to pay &lt;$10&#x2F;month. This is really about wanting to own my own email&#x2F;calendar data - I am not going to host my own, and given how important email is, definitely don&#x27;t want some fly-by-night operation.<p>any thoughts as to what is the best way to go? seems like gsuite, kolabnow, fastmail, and outlook&#x2F;office365 are resonable offerings, any others i should be looking at? any reason one is significantly better than another?<p>Requirements:<p>-migrate old gmail<p>-strong calendar app<p>-good web interface and iphone compatible (own app or native mail&#x2F;calendar app)<p>-would prefer tagging vs folders for organization<p>-Reputable company with strong security
======
tomtom2299
1\. [https://www.thexyz.com](https://www.thexyz.com) 2\.
[https://www.fastmail.com](https://www.fastmail.com) 3\.
[https://www.hushmail.com](https://www.hushmail.com)

------
devsigner
I know it's 'free', but Protonmail[1] does look promising. Not sure it has a
calendar app though. I think Mailbox.org[2] has some office features like a
calendar. The basic plan on Mailbox is EUR1.00 per month, but they do have
other plans if you need more storage.

[1] [https://protonmail.com/donate](https://protonmail.com/donate)

[2] [https://mailbox.org/en/](https://mailbox.org/en/)

~~~
rbcgerard
Thanks! yeah protonmail doesn't have a calendar - which is a non-starter, but
seems to be fairly high on the planned feature list...for 2+years...

Mailbox.org might be interesting but not sure why i would use it over another
service?

